# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Prostatameeting, aber wie bekomm ich die Leut zusammen?

## FunkeB

Hallo Allerseits!

Ich bin der Bernd Funke, daher FunkeB ;-)
Prostatakrebsdiagnose seit letztem Jahr Sommer. Jau man lebt halt damit, die Meisten von Euch kennen das ja! 
Ich bin recht ländlich gelegen und daher finde ich hier leider keinen Zugang zu irgendwelchen Gruppen oder so. Würd mich aber gerne austauschen. Meine Idee Wäre ne Art Stammtisch für Prostataleute. Was haltet ihr vom Flyerdruck um Leute zu finden? Bin schon dabei nen netten Flyerdruck zusammen zu stellen. Kontaktemail ist natürlich anonym, hab lediglich noch ne Handynummer angegeben. 
Denkt ihr auf so nen Flyerdruck meldet sich jemand? Was wär so euer Verteilersystem, denn das ist noch der Punkt der mir noch ein paar Rätsel aufgiebt wen ich ehrlich bin! 

Vielleicht hat ja von euch jemand Erfahrungen damit sowas zu gründen, wäre cool wenn es dazu nen Austausch gäbe!

Bernd

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Bernd,

weder Du noch wir brauchen das Rad neu zu erfinden, das gibt es bereits. Lade Dir doch einfach diesen Text herunter. Ab Seite 4 findest Du das, was Du suchst.

Wieviele Leute sich melden werden, kann Dir niemand vorhersagen. Erfahrungsgemäß ist in ländlichen und in konservativen (= katholischen) Gegenden die Bereitschaft eher gering, sich über so ein Unter-der-Gürtellinie-Thema auszutauschen. Wenn Du also in einer ländlichen, überwiegend katholischen Gegend wohnst, solltest Du keine allzu hohen Erwartungen haben, aber den Versuch ist es allemal wert!

Ralf

----------


## Pampam

Hallo ihr!

Also zuerstmal muss ich dich schimpfen RalfDm ;-)
Glaube nicht, dass nur Katholiken verklemmt sind bzw. über das Thema  nicht sprechen möchten. Das ist wohl eher ein "Schubladen-denken". Ich  bin nämlich Katholik und habe nichts dagegen und würde mich auf so einen  Flyerdruck auch melden. 

Nun zu dir FunkeB...also wie du siehst, würde ich mich auf solchen  Flyerdruck melden, aber andere sehen das viell. anders. Hey, aber wieso  nicht versuchen? Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Flyer etwas anonymer  gestalten, also nicht gerade ein Bild von dir drauf mit exakter Adresse.  Ansonsten versuche es doch einfach...statt nen Versuch mit dem  Flyerdruck                               könntest auch beim Urologen eventuell etwas aushängen.

Schönen Abend euch noch!

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Pampam,

na, da scheine ich Dich ja aus der Reserve gelockt zu haben, wenn Du mir bereits Deinen zweiten Beitrag widmest (:-)). 

Ich behaupte weder, dass _nur_ Katholiken, noch dass _alle_ Katholiken ein Problem mit der Thematik haben. Es ist nur zu beobachten, dass in ländlichen oder überwiegend katholischen Landstrichen der Zulauf zu Selbsthilfegruppen eben nicht so toll ist, und wenn, dann ist es eher eine Ausnahme, wenn die Herren ihre Damen mitbringen.

Ralf

----------


## soom1963

Hallo FunkeB
gebe einfach in Google "selbsthilfegruppe prostatakrebs" ein dann findest du bestimmt wie ich eine in deiner nähe (bei mir war es Lauterbach /Hessen)
hat mir echt viel gebracht, obwohl ich mit meinen 48 jahren ein "Jugendlicher" war, doch die männer und ihre frauen waren sehr einfühlsam und haben mir echt geholfen.
bin wiklich froh das es so was gibt, und natürlich auch diese seite!!!!!!!!
Soom

----------

